# Kerry And Marie ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am not sure if I shared these pictures of Kerry and I during her visit here with me last October ... right before superstorm Sandy. 

I know I posted some pictures when I wrote about her visit ... but, I obviously didn't take time to go back and see which pics I posted. I think in the other thread there were some pictures from our limo ride with my granddaughter, Ashley, and her boyfriend, Justin. And, I had posted some on FB, too. 

Anyway ... I cannot believe six months have already passed since Kerry's visit! It was such a blessing to spend time with her for a few days. As I have said before ... Kerry is beautiful ... inside and out.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such beautiful ladies! How blessed you are to have such a wonderful friendship.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those beautiful photos of you and Kerry, Marie!

You both look so happy together! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I love those pictures of the two of you! Beautiful ladies, inside and out!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of lovely ladies.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Those pics remind me of the hilarious time that you told us about!! Two very lovely ladies! Thanks for sharing them Marie's.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love these Marie, I'm not sure if you posted these exactly or not but it doesn't matter. It's always nice to see you both.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great pics of two Great Friends! .....who may have never met if it weren't for little white dogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Marie You shared this Story with me on the phone.*
*I Love seeing the two Of You together. Thats Friendship in all its Beauty**
*Nickee**


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Two lovely ladies.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I think is great how friendships can develop and all because of our love for a furkid!!! Awesome pics very pretty you two are!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Such beautiful ladies! How blessed you are to have such a wonderful friendship.


Thank you, Bridget. :tender:



Alexa said:


> Thanks for sharing those beautiful photos of you and Kerry, Marie!
> 
> You both look so happy together!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thank you, Alexandra. Hugs to you and beautiful Ullana:tender::wub:



maggieh said:


> I love those pictures of the two of you! Beautiful ladies, inside and out!


Thank you so much, Maggie. :tender:



Furbabies mom said:


> Those pics remind me of the hilarious time that you told us about!! Two very lovely ladies! Thanks for sharing them Marie.


Thank you, Deb. :tender: I still often laugh when I think about how we got the uncontrollable giggles when that cute police officer stopped us. :HistericalSmiley:



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Beautiful pictures of lovely ladies.


Thank you!:tender:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Great pictures...beautiful ladies!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pictures of two of the sweetest people I know. So good having such great friends. Love the pictures.  Seeing the two of you together makes my heart happy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> I love these Marie, I'm not sure if you posted these exactly or not but it doesn't matter. It's always nice to see you both.


Thank you, Brenda.:tender: I can't seem to remember anymore what I post on FB and here. 


The A Team said:


> Great pics of two Great Friends! .....who may have never met if it weren't for little white dogs. :thumbsup:


Oh, Pat ... how true. It was, for sure, how Kerry and I met. I'll never forget the first time she asked if she could call me. I was so touched when she asked me, if I would mind her sharing on SM (and, after she had already asked Joe's permission) that she and Steve were sponsering their MS walk in NYC, and in honor of me. I still cannot believe she and Steve did that ... I had never ever made such a request to do so. So, it was at that time that I knew Kerry had such a big heart. I feel so blessed to have her as such a verydear and cherished friend. 



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Oh Marie You shared this Story with me on the phone.*
> *I Love seeing the two Of You together. Thats Friendship in all its Beauty**
> *Nickee**


Thank you so much, Nickee. :wub::smootch:



revakb2 said:


> Two lovely ladies.


Thank you so much, Reva. :tender:



maltese manica said:


> I think is great how friendships can develop and all because of our love for a furkid!!! Awesome pics very pretty you two are!!!


Thank you, Janene. :tender: And, so true ... about our furkids.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Great pictures of two of the sweetest people I know. So good having such great friends. Love the pictures.  Seeing the two of you together makes my heart happy.


Awww ... thank you, darling Lynn. You, too, are one of the sweetest people that I know. :wub::smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> Great pictures...beautiful ladies!


Thank you so much, Hope. :tender:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

They are priceless pictures. I want to get in there with you two someday.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> Great pictures...beautiful ladies!





Sylie said:


> They are priceless pictures. I want to get in there with you two someday.


Awwww ... I want that, too, Sylvia. :smootch::heart:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pictures, Marie, you are both beautiful. How wonderful that you got to visit.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mfa said:


> Great pictures, Marie, you are both beautiful. How wonderful that you got to visit.


Thank you so much, Florence. :wub:

Hugs and love to you and Pearlan. :wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Two beautiful (inside and out) women in these photos! You can see your bond...like sisters. You both glow!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... thank you so much, Tammy!:smootch::tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

beautiful photos of the two of you :hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> beautiful photos of the two of you :hugging:


Thank you so much, darling Kat.:heart: 

How are you doing? Have you moved yet? How are Crystal and Snowy? 

I think of you often. Please give Snowy and Crystal hugs from their Auntie Marie. For Dante, too. :wub::wub::wub: And, hugs and love for you, beautiful Kat. :smootch::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I think I have seen those photos but I could look at them a million times. Two of my favorite ladies in the world. I always feel that we're blessed to know both of you even if just on line. Of course, I've been lucky enough to meet Kerry several times. One of these years, girlfriend...it's you and I. Oh and Snowball, Tyler and Felix!!! No excuses if I get down to your neck of the woods. :smootch:


----------

